# Great service from sage!



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

So my grubby but trusty nearly 2 year old sage smart grinder developed a random electrical fault where it wouldnt turn off.... So sage sent an instant replacement and its a brand new pro....

Chuffed with that...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It seems like Sage really have turned up the dial on customer support for their machines. Great result (although having your old one go Fritz is sub optimal of course) - at least they sorted you out nicely!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Cracking after sales care. Can't fault that


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes, its not ideal, but to be fair i could of lived with it... I was being fussy.

They wanted to pick up my grinder, look at it and send replacement. I sent an email, literally saying i cannot survive without it. She sent back the words "i understand i will send replacement" you cant fault that..

Took me a while to dial it in, as there are more adjustments but i finally nailed it, getting very fluffy consistent grinds and can taste it in the cup (i know thats laughable to you commercial users) my first flat white


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice pour to go with the pic! Jealous!


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

No problems adjusting the grind for espresso? Any problems with the grinder? I'm thinking of picking one up because I think it suffices for my beginner home espresso needs.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Nope all good, having used the first model for nearly 2 years they are great little starter grinders... Very easy to dial in and good for quickly changing to coarser grinds for brew. No clumping whats so ever, and some nice features for the price.


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

I totally agree with you as I had similar problem with my Sage grinder and it had been replaced immediately . I'm very thankful to them !


----------

